# Remember the name: You saw her here first



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Mary Elizabeth Williams


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

She's FABULOUS. I've seen her in several things here and she is very impressive. Should be a staple at the Met.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

A noticeable trend of late is for our big voice sopranos to be 6 feet tall: this lady, Radvanovsky and Goerke all tower. It can't hurt to have more bones to vibrate.


----------

